# Windows XP Skins (visual Styles)



## nomike (13. Januar 2002)

Hi!

Ich benutze Windows XP und Microsoft Visual Studio .net 7 Beta 2.

Jetzt möchte ich in Visual Basic ein Programm schreiben, bei dem die ganzen Controlls skined werden (ComCtl32 Version 6).

Im MSDN gibt es einen Artikel drüber wie man das mit VC++ macht. So ganz kapier ich das nicht (habs noch nicht zum laufen gebracht) und unter VB bring ich das sowieso nicht zam.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht bzw. weiß jemand wie das geht?

Many Thx in advance!!!!

mfg
Nomike


----------

